# Chester MF42B Thread Dial



## Schmutters (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I am new to the forum, I am sorry if I have posted this in the wrong section. 


Please could someone help me with making a thread dial indicator, the part that I am struggling with is making or getting hold of a gear that I can use on my Chester MF42-B. 

It has a TR20 x 4mm Lead screw, I really have tried to find what I can online but I seem to come to dead end. I was wondering if someone could shed some light. 

Thank you


----------

